# Run-time Errors



## dot48 (Jun 29, 2003)

I have posted this in the Windows XP section also, but since runtime errors are programming errors, maybe it should be here also.

I really need help!! I am constantly getting run-time errors when I am on-line. They vary, but a few are: 
Line: XXX (81, 108, 120, 168 etc.) Error: Object expected. 
com is undefined, 
Expected identifier, 
Object doesnt support this property or method, 
property not found, 
s_account is undefined, 
bMetricsPageload is undefined.

Sometimes this results in the browser having to close, other times not. Most often I have to click through several errors before I can continue my internet experience. I don't ask to debug because I am not a programmer and don't understand what I get.

I have been told that the problem was in my Windows XP program being corrupted. I have reformatted my hard drive and installed Windows XP (different programs) twice. What else can it be? 

I have a 1 year old desktop machine - Compaq Presario 061, 2.80 gigahertz Intel Pentium Dual Core Processor, Windows XP, and I run NOD32 (E.S.E.T.) anti-virus software.

I also have another problem that may or may not be related. While running programs off-line, the screen will flash and minimize whatever program I am working on. This doesn't cause the program to close, just causes me frustration. 
__________________


----------



## artur02 (Sep 24, 2007)

It seems to me that you have a spyware or a virus.

Try Spybot Search & Destroy and an antivirus application.


----------



## dot48 (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestion artur02. You are the only one that has even attempted to answer the problem and I am grateful.

I downloaded and ran Spybot after disabling my NOD 32. Although it found some spyware (no viruses), removing the ones that weren't legitimate did not solve the problem.

Any other suggestions??


----------



## artur02 (Sep 24, 2007)

Is your *Windows genuine*?  
If you've downloaded it from somewhere that can be the source of the problem. 
Have you activated your OS the official way?

Anyway send *screenshots* about the typical error messages. Maybe that can help.


----------



## dot48 (Jun 29, 2003)

Yes, it is genuine. They weren't downloads, they were boxed copies. I also get automatic updates from Microsoft.


----------



## artur02 (Sep 24, 2007)

Are you using Internet Explorer?
You should check your browser addins (regardless of browser type). Disable all of them and check the effects.

IE: Tools/Manage Add-ons/Enable or Disable Add-ons


----------



## dot48 (Jun 29, 2003)

Artur,

You are a genius! I think that may have been the problem. I took your advice and so far I haven't had a problem. I will wait a couple of days to make sure, but I think that may have been the problem.

Thank you.


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

All of those errors sound like javascript errors, which is where I think the problem may be at. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## dot48 (Jun 29, 2003)

How would I fix a javascript error?


----------



## artur02 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes, it seems those were JavaScript errors. I think you have an Internet Explorer plugin that causes the errors. You should turn them on one-by-one to identify the faulty plugin.
When you identified the plugin, please post it's name so we can learn from your problem. 

Javascript is (simply) a client-side programming language for the web. These scripts run on your machine. See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaScript


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

I personally consider javascript as a scripting language, not a programming language. This is just opinion, though.


----------



## artur02 (Sep 24, 2007)

I agree, javascript is a scripting language.


----------



## midnight61912 (Oct 1, 2007)

Dear Sir Or Madam, 
I would like to know how to uninstall the weather bug browser bar? When i go into the add/remove program and hits the weather bug and it's telling this message. Error loadingC:/ ~1/mywebs~1bar/2bin/w6bar.dll.. Please please help me. I'm trying to think everything to do but it's not working. 
Thanks,
Lana Updegraff


----------



## artur02 (Sep 24, 2007)

You have to *edit the registry* if the Add-on Management UI can't handle your problem. See the following link for the registry keys: http://technet2.microsoft.com/windo...a533-4bc8-9473-723a763652601033.mspx?mfr=true "*Internet Explorer Add-on Management for Administrators*" section.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

just curious, what IS the difference between scripting or programming language? and why is scripting used in IE?? and how do we know which script causes the problem


----------



## artur02 (Sep 24, 2007)

You can find the answer here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scripting_language

It's much more easier to understand and learn a scripting language than a programming language. E.g. the main web scripting languages are JavaScript and VBScript (?). These are very similar to Java and Visual Basic.


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

> just curious, what IS the difference between scripting or programming language? and why is scripting used in IE?? and how do we know which script causes the problem


*Programming Languages*
A programming language is a language that describes instructions for the processor to execute. It is a step by step series of instructions.

There are two general levels of programming languages: High level and low level. High level languages hide alot of details to make programming easier. These details are very small, and often very hard to work with. Low level languages do not hide these details.

In the end, all programming languages are compiled (Turned into) a form of machine language OPCodes, that are executed directly by the processor by its microprograms.

What this means is that, programming languages are used to develop software, such as drivers, operating systems, video games, web browsers, text applications, paint programs, and more.

*Scripting Languages*
Some programs allow a form of customization. These programs--Written in a programming language, load and interpret file types, such as configuration and initialization files.

Other programs rely on the usage of scripts, to tell it what to do. Video games, web browsers, and other programs may use some form of a scripting engine to read and interpret script files.

Script files do not have all of the headaches programming languages have, and thus much easier to write and work with.

*Conclusion*
Programming languages create software. Software parses the script files, such as Javascript, to tell it how or what to do with the content.

There are alot more differences then that listed here.


----------

